# Problems fixed by software update?



## ssm06 (Dec 15, 2005)

Just currious what problems/bugs were fixed with new software update (109).

There a pretty extensive list of problems and bugs in another thread. How many have been fixed?

This may help those thinking about getting an R15.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't have the upgrade yet, but the only thing I've heard is it's suppoed to have addressed some of the issues with FF. No compensation, but maybe a little more reacitive when dropping out of FF.

I'll see when I get home tonight if I have the update.


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

It was intended to fix the caller ID issues, and it seems that in addition to that, they fixed some problems with resuming play after using FF.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

mphare said:


> I don't have the upgrade yet, but the only thing I've heard is it's suppoed to have addressed some of the issues with FF. No compensation, but maybe a little more reacitive when dropping out of FF.
> 
> I'll see when I get home tonight if I have the update.


I just posted in the other thread I am noticed a little bit of a jump back when hit Play out of FF I have only tried it in FF 2 and FF 3. Try yours out and let me know if you see it also.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Before software upgrade, recording light was red. Now it is yellow.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Before software upgrade, recording light was red. Now it is yellow.


I noticed that too. Odd.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Before software upgrade, recording light was red. Now it is yellow.


I thought my unit had a bad LED until I noticed the software upgrade.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

sheepishlion said:


> It was intended to fix the caller ID issues


Glad to see they're working on the important stuff first.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> I thought my unit had a bad LED until I noticed the software upgrade.


I saw that too and wondered if it (not that they would think of it) might go red when 2 shows are recording, thus telling "you to watch a prerecord, I'm busy".


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

Yellow light this morning, recording only one program.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Before software upgrade, recording light was red. Now it is yellow.


LMAO I kept trying to figure out what a yellow light meant. I thought maybe I had a message or something. Glad i'm not going nuts and other people have it too.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> LMAO I kept trying to figure out what a yellow light meant. I thought maybe I had a message or something. Glad i'm not going nuts and other people have it too.


How "Bright am I"  .......My 10 yr. old son had to point it out to me. I never paid much attention to it and argued that it had always been yellow.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

At least now we finally know what the update was for........ changing LED red to yellow:jumpingja


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> At least now we finally know what the update was for........ changing LED red to yellow:jumpingja


Yaaaa we've got yellow. I wonder if yellow means might record what you want?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> At least now we finally know what the update was for........ changing LED red to yellow:jumpingja


Maybe the next update will change it to orange!


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

it sure didnt help the video dropouts for me on pre recorded stuff, some programs willl play back fine, but others will play for about 5 minutes then the video will go out, then is shows the ff going but it is stuck and not going no where, but the audio is still there, i mostly notice it on movies that i record


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

why would they make the light yellow? It's harder to see in sunlit room.

I can't notice any difference in my ff to play speeds. The caller id did work today though....

If Direct is serious about staying with this I hope they hurry up & get it right!


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

01ds650 said:


> why would they make the light yellow? It's harder to see in sunlit room.
> 
> I can't notice any difference in my ff to play speeds. The caller id did work today though....
> 
> If Direct is serious about staying with this I hope they hurry up & get it right!


It's more color coordinated with the blue mystery light?:lol:


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Before software upgrade, recording light was red. Now it is yellow.


I liked the RED light better! But, that's just me. . . Or is it?

Ron


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes/No, if they were brilliant enough (Ha) to use orange for one recording and another color (oh, say red) to signify both tuners recording, that might be useful.
Or not.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow.. .it nice to get out of my basement..

So the software release came down....


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Wow.. .it nice to get out of my basement..
> 
> So the software release came down....


Earl, Welcome back from the basement.  The update apparently addressed the "Caller ID" bug as well as the FF issue. I don't use the Caller ID but the unit does seem to come out of FF a little better now, as well as the audio returning a little quicker as well.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, so far the update seems to have caller id working when I am viewing live, but not when the unit is in standby (power off). This makes it useless as a log, but if it will keep working while watching, that's better than nothing. Maybe they have it programmed to try to keep it from recording a caller id on screen or something. Fast forward and play do seem to work a little better, and the guide seems a tad faster.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Earl, Welcome back from the basement.  The update apparently addressed the "Caller ID" bug as well as the FF issue. I don't use the Caller ID but the unit does seem to come out of FF a little better now, as well as the audio returning a little quicker as well.


It is nice to back above ground level, I have been down there for well over 100hours the last two weeks, getting it finished for our Christmas party tomorrow.

It is nice to know that the info I was given a couple weeks ago (regarding 109a) came to be... And pretty much on the schedule I was told too...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

frogg said:


> OK, so far the update seems to have caller id working when I am viewing live, but not when the unit is in standby (power off). This makes it useless as a log, but if it will keep working while watching, that's better than nothing. Maybe they have it programmed to try to keep it from recording a caller id on screen or something. Fast forward and play do seem to work a little better, and the guide seems a tad faster.


That would be consistant with TiVo's idea of Standby....
When in Standby mode, it shuts everthing down except for the scheduled recordings.

Caller ID is an overlay above the video image, it doesn't enter the record buffer.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I just posted in the other thread I am noticed a little bit of a jump back when hit Play out of FF I have only tried it in FF 2 and FF 3. Try yours out and let me know if you see it also.


ahhh no. Cut back on the Stoli. When you FF during basketball or hockey, the game clock doesn't skip back with the new fw but it is a major improvement. All things being relative, it is putting earrings on a pig but at least D* supplied the earrings.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hope they fix rewind at some point. Sometimes when i rewind it FF's a little instead of going back a little. Doesn't seem to matter if i use the rewind or the 8 sec skip button.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> That would be consistant with TiVo's idea of Standby....
> When in Standby mode, it shuts everthing down except for the scheduled recordings.
> 
> Caller ID is an overlay above the video image, it doesn't enter the record buffer.


Earl-thanks for this clarifiction. It's great to have knowledgeable members like you who never seem to lose patience with folks like us. Your are much appreciated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tall1 said:


> ahhh no. Cut back on the Stoli. When you FF during basketball or hockey, the game clock doesn't skip back with the new fw but it is a major improvement. All things being relative, it is putting earrings on a pig but at least D* supplied the earrings.


IIRC... TiVo has a patten on the Auto Jump back feature we see during FF/RW...
I am not sure we can ever see it on anything other then the TiVo units.

I could be wrong....


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

They do have a patent on that, but that's not the reason. DirecTV has already gone on record that it doesn't have this feature because you don't want it.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> They do have a patent on that, but that's not the reason. DirecTV has already gone on record that it doesn't have this feature because you don't want it.


Can you supply a source for this? You seem to be the only one who knows this. IF true, we need to hound DTV as hard as we can about this.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> They do have a patent on that, but that's not the reason. DirecTV has already gone on record that it doesn't have this feature because you don't want it.


Hmmm... I never saw that posting, (That DirecTV said we didn't want it).
They didn't ask me at least... 

Auto Jumback is such an awsome feature though, makes the FF just that much more powerfull.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> IIRC... TiVo has a patten on the Auto Jump back feature we see during FF/RW...
> I am not sure we can ever see it on anything other then the TiVo units.
> 
> I could be wrong....


That was a confusing post by me; maybe I need to cut back on the Stoli. What I intended to say was D* finally fixed the FF on the R15, but still no overshoot correction which I agree, they will never implement because of the patent and because we don't want it


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

fergiej said:


> Can you supply a source for this? You seem to be the only one who knows this. IF true, we need to hound DTV as hard as we can about this.


Some spaz at D* alluded to it in this article:

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/2005-12-21-directv-dvr-issues_x.htm

{Quote} He adds that the new software download should make it easier to control the fast-forwarding. But it won't mimic a TiVo feature which goes back as much as a second when users stop fast-forwarding.

"Some people want it to stop where they press and not try to read their minds," Pontual says. "It's a choice." {End Quote}


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I wouldn't say the CTO of DirecTV is a spaz.... but that is my opinion.

Either way, hmmm.....
If it is a Patent issue... then it is clear-cut that we won't see it.

But if it is a "Choice" that would be a great "toggle" option, even if it is by a backdoor code.

I will give TiVo one thing.... they where WAY ahead of their time, and forward thinking that they locked up a lot of featurs with patents.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> I wouldn't say the CTO of DirecTV is a spaz.... but that is my opinion.
> 
> Either way, hmmm.....
> If it is a Patent issue... then it is clear-cut that we won't see it.
> ...


I read the "Choice" comment a different way. If you are a person that likes the DVR to read your mind, you have the "choice" of Tivo. If you don't, you have the "choice" of D*. I don't think he meant that the R15 is going to offer the customer a "choice".

Spaz is a low blow cuz I am a little bitter


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

fergiej said:


> Can you supply a source for this? You seem to be the only one who knows this. IF true, we need to hound DTV as hard as we can about this.


The particular patent is U.S. Patent 6,850,691, "Automatic playback overshoot correction system", filed in March 30, 2000 and granted in February 1, 2005.

USPTO links don't sometimes persist, but this is the link I just got today for this patent. http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...ND&d=ptxt&s1=TiVo.ASNM.&OS=AN/TiVo&RS=AN/TiVo

Another patent of TiVo's that is interesting is U.S. Patent 6,233,389, "Multimedia time warping system", filed in July 30, 1998 and granted in May 15, 2001. I think this is the gist of the Echostar vs. TiVo patent case that's going on.

Other TiVo patents are listed here: http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...iVo&FIELD1=ASNM&co1=AND&TERM2=&FIELD2=&d=ptxt

Hong.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Interesting reading. Thanks Hong!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I really really really hate reading patent documents.
They are intresting reads... but man...your head hurts when you are done.

According to this one, it looks like TiVo, INC.. convered most of the bases for auto-correction.... They covered... "learning","static", and "user-defined" options for auto-correction... even though their own product only uses static for now...

After reading through that, I am not sure what any other DVR could do to give the similar functionality (not just the R15, but any other one from any other vendor)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

After going through the "other" TiVo patent links...

Bookmarks:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...ND&d=ptxt&s1=TiVo.ASNM.&OS=AN/TiVo&RS=AN/TiVo

Filed in March 30 of 2005

Hmmm.....


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes and patents on "display bar" for where you are in a recording, etc. Intellectual properties are hard to litigate though. It not like "using a 3/8 hex nut countersunk to 12/32 of an inch". First you have to prove it then you have to get a judgement. Not impossible but it requires a lot of time and resources.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> After going through the "other" TiVo patent links...
> 
> Bookmarks:
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...ND&d=ptxt&s1=TiVo.ASNM.&OS=AN/TiVo&RS=AN/TiVo
> ...


No. _Issued_ in 2005. Filed in 2000.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Like I said... I hate reading those things... thanks for the correction


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> After reading through that, I am not sure what any other DVR could do to give the similar functionality (not just the R15, but any other one from any other vendor)


The thing is... The patent being granted means something, but not that much. The real test is in the courts. Unless you are really big and rich (which TiVo isn't), you can't go after everyone on everything all at once.

The current case with Echostar is the first real big case for TiVo's patents. That's why the outcome of this case is important to TiVo (and others depending on the outcome). If TiVo wins, they can leverage it to ask others for payment and/or integration. If TiVo loses, everyone else can "copy" TiVo and let TiVo die a horrible death.

Hong.


----------



## nabsltd (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Either way, hmmm.....
> If it is a Patent issue... then it is clear-cut that we won't see it.


...and, either way, the CTO of DirecTV will claim that it is DirecTV's "choice" to do it the way they do.


----------

